# BA Chase Visa offers free companion ticket



## Ken555 (Jan 24, 2013)

Somehow I didn't see this "Travel Together" benefit when I signed up for the BA Chase Visa last year. Though it requires using BA flights with the fuel surcharge, it's likely a good value for a second seat, especially if traveling business, etc.




> Travel Together Ticket
> 
> British Airways has over 300 destinations waiting to be explored, and all of them are better explored together.
> 
> ...



Details: http://www.britishairways.com/travel/red1trav2tcs/public/en_us


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 24, 2013)

Never saw it either when I signed up. Too bad it doesn't apply to code shares. 

Like you say, it could be a good deal. My most recent experiment on a TATL Business Class FF ticket per person was ~$300 on AA and ~$700 on BA. For the extra $100 for two tickets I could have had a better timing for the trip (if it was available).

Cheers


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 24, 2013)

x3 skier said:


> Never saw it either when I signed up. Too bad it doesn't apply to code shares.
> 
> Like you say, it could be a good deal. My most recent experiment on a TATL Business Class FF ticket per person was ~$300 on AA and ~$700 on BA. For the extra $100 for two tickets I could have had a better timing for the trip (if it was available).
> 
> Cheers



Actually, in your example I think AA would still be better, because the surcharge on BA is per person.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 24, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Actually, in your example I think AA would still be better, because the surcharge on BA is per person.



You are correct. I didn't catch the "free" ticket requires payment of all the fees and taxes. Once again, BA TATL looses. 

Still the free Avios I picked up on the original card have been a good deal for short hauls in the USA on AA. 

Cheers


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 24, 2013)

x3 skier said:


> You are correct. I didn't catch the "free" ticket requires payment of all the fees and taxes. Once again, BA TATL looses.
> 
> Still the free Avios I picked up on the original card have been a good deal for short hauls in the USA on AA.
> 
> Cheers



Yup, I just got a one way to Maui for 12,500 and waiting for my return date to open up to try to get that as well. 

The only thing I missed out on was the 100,000 bonus, which started again about a month after I got the card. Oh, well.


----------



## JudyH (Jan 25, 2013)

Twice we've flown to Europe  BA Business Class and all I have to cough up for my ticket was taxes and fees.  I can do that.


----------



## regatta333 (Jan 25, 2013)

JudyH said:


> Twice we've flown to Europe  BA Business Class and all I have to cough up for my ticket was taxes and fees.  I can do that.



Except that now the taxes and fees are something like $1,100 per ticket on a business class fare.  I can get 2% cash back on $30,000 of spending, so that means an additional $300 cost per ticket.  

My husband got the same offer, but we did not sign up for this reason.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 25, 2013)

Earlier this week I priced out business class to St Petersburg, and BA taxes/fees were ~$800 and Finnair (which I know nothing about and may not have comparable business class) was $75, per seat. It just doesn't make sense to me how BA can remain competitive with this UK surcharge.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Yup, I just got a one way to Maui for 12,500 and waiting for my return date to open up to try to get that as well.



Update: BA had all sorts of availability on AA for my return from OGG. So far, Avios has been excellent. In fact, instead of using my US Air miles to Hawaii on United, as I've done in the past (which I got via SPG transfer with the 50% bonus), I intend to use the US Air miles for my next business class Europe trip. Much better deal and no $800 tax as would be on BA.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 29, 2013)

JudyH said:


> Twice we've flown to Europe  BA Business Class and all I have to cough up for my ticket was taxes and fees.  I can do that.



BA's fees are usually twice as much on any other carrier on FF tickets. I only use Avios on AA domestic short hauls where they are a good value, especially since I got them for "free" when I signed up. 

Cheers


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 31, 2013)

Update: I just learned that AA policy is not to permit any coach award seat to upgrade to their Main Cabin Extra seats. This includes AA, BA, or any award seat on AA equipment. 

AA's policy on this topic is different than United's. I'm able to use US Air miles for award seats on United and pay to upgrade to Economy Plus online without any difficulty. I'm surprised and disappointed that AA's policy is any different.

Of course, I'd much rather AA have proper maintenance on their planes than worry about which seat I'll be in. For instance, it appears AA still has maintenance concerns:

*American Airlines jet carried thousands with its emergency exits blocked*

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/american_airlines_jet_carried_thousands_CU4NAQuhtZZWOqryAsakAN


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 31, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Of course, I'd much rather AA have proper maintenance on their planes than worry about which seat I'll be in. For instance, it appears AA still has maintenance concerns:
> 
> *American Airlines jet carried thousands with its emergency exits blocked*
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/american_airlines_jet_carried_thousands_CU4NAQuhtZZWOqryAsakAN



Sounds like the contract maintenance needs some better management and QC. OTOH, two inches on one plane doesn't seem like a big deal to me but one has to fill papers somehow. I can't wait for the class action suit started to reimburse passengers (and make more lawyers rich) who paid extra for the extra leg room in the exit row.   

Can't remember the last time window exits were used except the Hudson River "landing". 

Cheers


----------

